# Canyonlands National Park Announces Fee Increase for Private River Permits



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Press release from Canyonlands NP. Our tax cuts at work.

________________________________________________________________


Release date: February 28, 2011
Contact: Denny Ziemann
Phone number: (435) 719-2120

Canyonlands National Park Announces Fee Increase for Private River Permits

Effective March 31, 2011, Canyonlands National Park will implement a new permit fee schedule for private river trips within its boundaries.

Canyonlands National Park, located in the high desert of southeast Utah, preserves a wilderness of rock and other outstanding natural and cultural resources. At center stage of this unique region are two canyons carved by the Colorado and Green Rivers, providing a variety of recreational opportunities for adventuresome visitors.

In response to increased use of the park’s river corridors by private groups, and the need to defray the costs of protecting natural and cultural resources along its rivers while providing essential visitor services for the future, a $20 per person per trip “cost recovery” fee for flat and white water trips is being implemented. The new “per person” fee will be in addition to the existing reservation fees of $20 per permit for flat water and $30 per permit for white water.

Increased costs and decreased federal funding have reduced the park’s ability to provide essential resource and visitor protection services such as permit compliance, search and rescue, and resource monitoring and impact mitigation along the river corridors. This decline in protection services has occurred during a period of increased visitor use and related resource impacts.

Private river trips represent a significant portion of the park’s river users, so this new fee structure will spread the costs of managing the rivers and protecting resources along their corridors more evenly among all user groups. Since the rivers are not accessible to most park visitors, and river use is regulated by permit, the cost of river management is most appropriately shared by actual river users rather than paid for by the general public. The new river permit fee will allow for increased visitor and resource protection activities along the park’s river corridors, and help mitigate resource impacts from current and future river use.

Additional information on this new river permit fee may be obtained on the park’s website (Canyonlands National Park (U.S. National Park Service)) or by calling the park’s Reservation Office at 435-259-4351.


----------



## sea hag (Mar 24, 2006)

I hope that per person is for any and all, commercial, private, guide, the lorax, (guy at mineral bottom, 2003?)
but by your post, andy, sounds like just a dinger on us private 



cat is still a CHEAP permit and world class rapids and world class booze 'n cruise.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

so my $30 permit is now a $430 permit. sounds bout perfect. i knew it couldnt last forever. how many lawmen they going to have down there now? one at every camp? maybe they will hand out kleenexes at the takeout, or at least have the bathrooms unlocked. That increase should pay for a new concrete ramp at the devil for sure right?


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

There is going to be a lot more of this going forward when we use tax cuts as a means to reduce our deficit. WTF?


----------



## BrownTrout (Jul 1, 2004)

*CAT is still cheap.*

I am willing to pay 20 dollars a person to do CAT. Cat is a fun trip. The great thing about CAT is while you need a permit, they grant all permit requests. I would also hope that the increased fees be used to put a ramp in at dirty devil, or a water pump would also be nice to help with the scrub down.


----------

